# Idea: Live Chat!



## Russell (Apr 22, 2005)

We should have a live chat, so if you want to talk to someone in realtime, you could...and you also wouldn't have to wait for a rsponse if you really need help.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 22, 2005)

I like that idea!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 22, 2005)

I asked for that AGES ago................but I third it.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 22, 2005)

Love the idea!   We can do a group meeting on AOL, I think.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 22, 2005)

You can also do a group chat on MSN chat.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 22, 2005)

All I have is Yahoo chat, and I had a horrible enough time getting it on this old laptop.  

If someone want tos chat with me...it will have to be on Yahoo.


----------



## Heat (Apr 22, 2005)

*I agree!*

I have msn but not msn chat, i have yahoo messenger tho. I agree to live chat . That would be nice!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 22, 2005)

I've got yahoo too.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 22, 2005)

The easiest thing to do is have a chat function right on this site.  

I know other forums have this function, and I bet this one can too.


----------



## amber (Apr 22, 2005)

I like the idea too, and I agree with chocolatechef that the best place would be right on this site, rather than figuring out who uses what place for chat.

Admins?


----------



## Russell (Apr 23, 2005)

There are chatrooms that can be installed on a website...I great one I like is called phpMyChat room...Just to a search online for "java chatrooms" or something like that


----------



## Andy R (Apr 23, 2005)

Great ideas, I will install a chat room shortly ASAP.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 23, 2005)

That is wonderful!


----------



## Heat (Apr 24, 2005)

*Yay! Andy!!!!*

Thanks Andy! Lets all know when its ready. Your a Kewl Dude Man!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 24, 2005)

> Great ideas, I will install a chat room shortly ASAP


 Thanks! But it sounds expensive.   I hope it dosent cost much.


----------



## comissaryqueen (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Andy. I'm in.


----------



## Andy R (Apr 25, 2005)

The good chat room software (that integrates highly with oru forum software) is $100/year.  There is a FREE version but I have had troubles on some sites where members login as other members.  The more expensive version prevents this.  Maybe we should try the free version and sswitch to the pay version once we know the room is getting some use....


----------



## pdswife (Apr 25, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan to me Andy.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 25, 2005)

Goody goody - another way to blabber!


----------



## crewsk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yep, we're good at that mudbug! 

Sounds like a great idea Andy, thanks!!


----------



## Dove (Apr 25, 2005)

Andy,
You do what ever you think is best. You have done so much for us so far...we really love being here.
Marge~Dove


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 25, 2005)

yoooooooo russell, what a great idea.  Hey  how about it?  AAndy where are you?????


----------



## MJ (Apr 25, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> yoooooooo russell, what a great idea. Hey  how about it? AAndy where are you?????


 


			
				Andy R said:
			
		

> Great ideas, I will install a chat room shortly ASAP.


..........


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 27, 2005)

Andy R said:
			
		

> Great ideas, I will install a chat room shortly ASAP.


 
go andy go andy go andy...........RAH for Andy, thanks


----------

